# Hedgehog make weird noises!



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've only had my hedgehog for 8 days now, but it seems that last night and today he's been making some weird noises.

It sounds like his stomach is grumbling like he has gas or something with a bit of random squeaking.

Also, when I went to give him a foot bath today, the noises he made sounded a bit different than the ones he usually gives.

Any idea on what I should do?


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dgameman1 said:


> I've only had my hedgehog for 8 days now, but it seems that last night and today he's been making some weird noises.
> 
> It sounds like his stomach is grumbling like he has gas or something with a bit of random squeaking.
> 
> ...


I have attached a 12 second video of one of the many sounds he's currently making

https://www.mediafire.com/?2jmg94x1x8lxidx


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I also uploaded just the audio file online so you don't have to download it.
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/0n7mq51jtch5l7c/sound.wav


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry for quadruple posting. I'm just super worried. 

Last night he barely ran on his wheel as well


----------



## magheera (May 10, 2013)

Our little guy never made a noise like that in our memory. How are his other behaviors, like eating, sleeping, and running? It doesn't sound like a pained squeak, but maybe more of a hiccup? I don't know.


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Could thee be a draft in his area? Or is it cold? Do you have a heat source for him?


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

magheera said:


> Our little guy never made a noise like that in our memory. How are his other behaviors, like eating, sleeping, and running? It doesn't sound like a pained squeak, but maybe more of a hiccup? I don't know.


I was thinking that it was a hiccup but last night he didn't eat or drink or run on his wheel or anything.

I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kiwithehedgie said:


> Could thee be a draft in his area? Or is it cold? Do you have a heat source for him?


The windows are all closed and it's 76 in my room with a space heater


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

At first at least, that clicking sounds just like hedgie happy noises to me. It gets hard for me to distinguish if there might be other room noises or camera-bumping noises after that.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Well I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow at 10am.
I'm actually super scared that it'll be too late and that he won't get better. 
Just wondering though, when I talked to the person on the phone, she said that their office charges 75 dollars for a visit and that they would have to sedate him. Does that sound right at all?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would ask them to avoid sedating him unless he's being extremely uncooperative. They should be able to be patient enough to try and work with him a bit first. If he's being grumpy, the next step should be a bowl of warm water, before resorting to anesthesia, in my opinion. Good luck with the vet visit.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I went to the vet and when they found out that he was only 11 weeks, they didn't want to sedate him and he wasn't being to mean after the initial shock of being at the vet.

He's 285 grams and he has a URI. So they prescribed clavamox. I'm supposed to give him 0.06 every 12 hours. Does that sound about right? 

And any knowledge on how to prevent future uri?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not sure about clavamox but every 12 hours (twice a day) for ten days sounds right for an antibiotic. 

I'm glad you caught it and were able to get him all fixed up. 

How is his heating? What type of bedding is he on? Did he get any water in his nose while bathing?

Water in the nose and hibernation attempts are often the causes of URI's.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Not sure about clavamox but every 12 hours (twice a day) for ten days sounds right for an antibiotic.
> 
> I'm glad you caught it and were able to get him all fixed up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was looking it up as he was talking about it and it's apparently just as fine as baytril.

His heating is pretty good, so far it's a space heater set to 77 but I ordered Che for him. His bedding is currently care fresh but I also ordered fleece for him. 
I believe he may have gotten water in his nose when I first bathed him so I'm going to now fill up a little bit of the sink and then put a shirt in it so the shirt soaks up the water and only his feet get cleaned.

The vet said he probably got it from the place I got him from though.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lol FML. He won't eat any fruit or vegetable I give him whether it's injected with medicine or not. Any ideas :/


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh! and I happened to accidentally inject my index finger with clavamox lmao so if someone could tell me how to give my hedgehog his antibiotics before i turn into hedgeman, that'd be great


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Triple post! Sorry!
So I figured out that if I just pour drops of his .06 of his medication on his nose, he licks it off and then puts his tongue back in his mouth. So does that count?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't put it in his nose. My fear is he could aspirate it. Then, you could end up dealing with aspiration pneumonia instead of a minor URI.

How are you trying to give it to him? Hedgehogs have a lot of very sensitive hairs around their mouths. If you are trying to put the syringe in head on, he will notice and react. Try putting the syringe in at te back corner of his mouth. There are a few videos on here of people syringing medication. Do a search and I'm certain you can find one of them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check the Syringing tutorial sticky that's in the Health FAQs section, that has a video someone made of giving her hedgie meds. Also, instead of injecting the meds into food, if he's having trouble because of the taste, get some chicken or turkey baby food. Suck up the medicine first, so you have the right amount, then suck up some baby food (you might need to water it just a tad to make it easier, the meat baby foods are thicker). Shake or tap the syringe lightly to mix them together, then try syringing.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

My only issue with putting the syringe directly in his mouth is that the syringe is super sharp and I'm worried that he'll freak out and cut his mouth open


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

get one of those syringes that you would use to give a baby medicine. It should not have a needle in the tip! It will be blunt. Then look up the tutorials Nancy has mentioned, this is how we fed our girl her medicine. Make sure you monitor his eating for the next while too. Some times they don't want to eat and you will have to force feed him.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

phoenix1964 said:


> get one of those syringes that you would use to give a baby medicine. It should not have a needle in the tip! It will be blunt. Then look up the tutorials Nancy has mentioned, this is how we fed our girl her medicine. Make sure you monitor his eating for the next while too. Some times they don't want to eat and you will have to force feed him.


OK thank you so much. I'm off to buy a a syringe from a pharmacy!
He's also eating his food and drinking water. He's just not a fan of fruits and vegetables apparently


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I got a new syringe and he just let's me put it right inside his mouth so that's pretty good. I also attempted scruffing him just to see if he would let me and he awesome about it


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad you got a safe syringe! Sorry I missed that you had one with a needle (which makes sense if you were injecting it into other foods). Did the vet only give you a needled syringe? Are you definitely supposed to be giving the meds orally and not injected? I can't imagine a vet sending home antibiotic injections, but I'm seriously confused that they would send you home with a needled syringe for oral antibiotics. :? As long as you're sure the meds are definitely oral, I'd continue with what you're doing, but definitely ask the vet about this next time you go. Anytime you get oral medication to give at home, the vet SHOULD send home a few oral syringes with you for giving those meds with. My vet always sent me home with at least a couple, and would give me more if I asked, with no charges.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Very good point Kelsey. I missed the point about maybe he wanted it injected into your hedgie, or perhaps he just wanted you to inject it into the food. Make sure you double check with your vet.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for looking our guys. Yeah the vet said I have to go it to him orally. And he said that if I have trouble with it, I can just inject into fruit. So yeah...


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good stuff! I would just continue to give it to him with the new syringe by mouth, that way you can be sure he is getting it all. You could try wrapping him up in a small towel like a burrito so you don't have to scruff him. Personally I have never been a fan of this method, although to be fair I don't know if it is harmful or not. This is just m opinion, not meant as a criticism !


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh no, I didn't feed him by scruffing. I'm just also randomly putting it out there that I attempted it. 

He let's me just stick the syringe into his mouth while he's walking around lol


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am glad he is doing so well with his meds! Is he still eating and wheeling well?


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

phoenix1964 said:


> I am glad he is doing so well with his meds! Is he still eating and wheeling well?


Yeah! He's doing great and only getting better! Thank you guys for everything! Like without a doubt the people of this forum are the nicest ever. 
Thanks again guys


----------

